# LED Lighting



## jellymolly44 (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't seem to understand it completely. Several websites have said they are going to be the king of aquarium lighting. I have a 16 watt led over my 20 gallon long. What else would I need for frill plants (I think there called) in order to do well?

Note- I am planning on using root tabs for them.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Frill plant? I am not familiar with that term. Is it Cabomba? Rotala wallichii? Try to google for those names to see whether they look the same or even better if you can post a photo.

LED lighting - I have heard of mixed reviews. The good ones are usually DIY ones with more expensive components. The readily made ones without any fan, many people have been telling me that they're only suitable for low light plants (including someone who works in a LFS).


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

16W LED does not sound like much for a 20 gallon. Besides that you need fertilizer, at least micro's/traces and maybe NPK and CO2 depending on what the 'frill plant' is. 
Maybe this is a good start: http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## bluebirdnanny (Nov 17, 2012)

My plants all died off after I switched my 10 gallon to a LED light/lid. Before that what few plants I had in there (including wild elodea from the creek) even put out airrial roots that ran down to the substrate. 

The catfish Loved the moon light aspect but became unhappy after the plants died off.

So after breeding catfish in that tank I decided to move them to a thirty gallon. They are happy again with the plants in there doing good. So my vote on LED is thumbs down.


----------



## toksyn (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't think it's fair to write off LEDs in general based on that experience. For one thing, spectral output and light output are incredibly important. If someone were to buy a 25w incandescent bulb to light a 40 gallon tank, I'd think you'd agree that it probably wouldn't work out. If you buy a 3W LED light that has a spectral output peaking at 3 wavelengths (or even just one if you bought a colored one) I think you should expect the same result. I'm not implying that that's what you did, but LEDs are not all the same. There is a lot of evidence suggesting that properly selected LEDs in terms of spectrum and intensity work wonders for growing plants with the added benefit of not throwing heat. I use LEDs and can't imagine ever looking back.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Toksyn, the wildly different suitability of different LEDs for planted tanks causes all our current confusion. Could you make some specific recommendations, especially for off-the-shelf LEDs that work well for planted tanks?


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Based on what I have read in another forum (written by a friend who runs a LFS), UP Aqua Pro LED Z Series seems to work. He could even keep HC. If he can keep HC, I am sure many plants will be ok too.

I am not sure whether you can view this forum without being a member:

http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=18544

I believe some LED lighting set will work but some will fail. It depends on what plants and what type of LED. There is no 100% answer to say whether LED fails or successful. I have seen some DIY LED lighting set that have some fans to cool down the temperature - these lighting sets work very well but they cost a fortune comparing with PL or florescent lighting set.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have to second Toksyn thoughts on this matter. I have a pair of AquaRay Gro beams 1000 ND over my 75 gallon tank since february this year. My plants which include Giant Hygrophia, Amazon swords, Crypts and Anubia are growing well. The problem with some Led's is that many manufacturers are quick to jump in on the new technology and take short cuts or use cheap components to bring their product to market at a much cheaper price.
The AquaRay Gro Beams 1000 Nd cost is over $250.00 for one called a tile and comes with a 10 year warranty. I believe they also manufacturer strip leds. The AquaRays are rated at over 800 lumens and have a kelvin rating of 6700 degrees.
But one does not have to dig deep for lighting, there are other choices that are popular with fish and plant keepers. I think T8, T4 fluorescent lighting (not sure of the numbers) are what many use.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

I ordered a finnex rayII
for either a 75 or a 55 gallon tank.
I am thinking that within 2 weeks I should see a difference in plant growth.
I would have bought two at the same time but...I gotta check it out first & I will report my experience


----------



## bigred35 (Apr 25, 2012)

here at my lfs they carry Sunbright leds inc.. went to the web site and and bought one for my sons 55 gal... sense the light have been on all my plants have bounced back from the low light grow builds i had on it.. plus they give off no heat.. so it was easy to control the temp on his tank... i also bought a different comp for my 150 gal to see how they worked.. both tanks are doing good..i have no problem with them at all... but you do have to look up info on some.. cause they come in low or high levs... and the ones i see over a salt tanks are just crazy.. the tank looks so much more alive...


----------

